# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر >  >  غربة المــآسي

## القلب المرح

*أريد أن أتحدث إليـكِ أيتهـا الحسناء عن معاناة الاغتراب* 
*وأنواع الثبور الذي قـد عانيته بفراقكِ* 
*قلبٌ قـد تولع بحبكِ و قـلب قـد أصابه الشجون بهجركِ وقلبي* 
*قـد مات أسى بغيابكِ* 
*وهذا أنا وحيدٌ أعاني في غربة موطني* 
*لا رفاق لي قـد أصابتني وحدةٌ و غربةً بين جدران غرفتي المظلمة* 
*وأصوات أسمعها من جميع الجهات وكأني أجلس في غابة مليئة بالوحوش*
*هل لي بحبيبة تعانقني .. ؟* 
*هل لي بصديق يخلصني .. ؟* 
*هل لي بصاحب يرافقني .. ؟* 
*هل لي بأهل يعانون لأجلي ؟* 
*كل هؤلاء افتقدتهم و لا أعلم كيف أسترجعهم و أنا في غربة داري* 

*بقلم*
*"القلب المرح"*
*"وهذا ماتوصلت له حروف مخيلتي"*

----------


## فاطمية المكارم

*مـا أقسـى أن تشعـر أن روحـك غريبـة تائهـة لا تجـد لهامكـان تستقر فيـه..
أتعبتهـا الأيـام وأنهكتهـا السنــون فليـس لها عنـوان تعرف بــه..
وليـس لها مكــان تطمئـن اليه وتستقر فيـه..
عائمـة على الوجـه أضعـف موجـة كفيلـة بأن تحطمهـا وتقتـل فيها الأحساس بالحيــاة..
.
.
كلمات أثارت شجوني رغم أنهـا من بطـن مخيلـة* 
*اخي القلب المرح اتوق دائمـاً إلى قراءة حروفـك* 
*وسأترقب دئمـاً روائعـك* 
*اسمـح لي إن اسجل اعجابي بسطـورك* 
*دمتـ مبـدع* 
*.*
*.*
*تحياتي لك* 
*فاطمية المكارم*

----------


## القلب المرح

*إنها أعظم من كلمة قساوة يالها من غربه..*
*غربة المآسي وغربة الدار تتساويان مع بعضهما..*
*وحيدٌ ما أثقلها من كلمة تصادقني معانيها..*
*وما أصعب أمورها وهي تجارف قلبي معها ..*
*"""""*
*"""*
*"* 

*الاخت الكريمة فاطمية المكارم كما اعتدت على تواجدك في خواطري والان اول المعقبين عليها*
*اشكرك على تعقيبك الكريم وتواصلك الدائم*
*فقد اخجلتني بهذا الاطراء* 
*يعطيك ربي الف عافيه*
*تحياتي لك بالتوفيق*

----------


## عاشق الافراح

تسلم اخي القلب المرح على الكلمات الجميله

يعطيك الف عافيه وانتظر جديدكواتمنى اليك التقدم

بصراحه موضيعك في قمه الروعه والجمال

تحياتي اليك اخوك:::::عاشق الافراح

----------


## القلب المرح

*الله يسلمك اخي الكريم عاشق الافراح*
*والله يعافيك ويخليك يارب*
*تسلم لي عالاطراء اخي* 
*تحياتي لك بالتوفيق*

----------


## فرح

اشعر بوحده قاتله كيف لي ان اخرج من ظلمات تلك الغرفه 
الموحشه من الذي يؤنس وحشتي ..ويخرجني من ظلمات الليالي 
اين احبابي ورفاق دربي .!!ها انا ذا وحيدا بين الوحشه  والحيره والخيال 
اهــــات ..وصرخات ..تدوي داخلي واناديكم اين انتم ..
كم هيه صعبه علي التحمل وانا بينكم وانتم لاتشعرون بي 
كأني في غربه عنكم رغم قرب المسافه بيننا ...
وكل هذا في الخيال والافق البعيد ..
كلها مجاراة للاحـــــــلام ..
يسلموووو اخوووي_ المــــرح_
كلماااتك جعلتني انجذب اليها
حروووف مبدعه واحساااس راائع تميزت بنسجها
من الخياااااال ..
دمت ودااامت كلمااتك وقلمك في تألق 
اسمح لي ع خربشتي 
تحيااااتي فــــــــرح

----------


## عاشقة الرسول



----------


## سمراء

ما اقسى الغربة والوحدة.....
تعجر كلماتي عن وصف ما كتبت
كلمات رائعة وشفافة ومليئة بالأحاسيس
الف شكر لك على الكلمات الرائعة
ولا عدمنا من نبض قلمك
دمت بحفظ الرحمن ورعايته
تحياتي .... سمراء

----------


## صدفة البحر

مالي بين الاحزان والاشجان اذوب ..
مالي كلما قلت للأحزان كفـــــاكِ هماً ازدادت أسى ولوعة ..
مالي كأني انعى نفسي وحياتي ..

روحـــــــــي هائمة تجول في بحيرة المآســــــــي .. 
تبحث بين طياتهـــــــــا أين أهلي واُنــــــــاسي ؟؟ ..
قلبــــــــي الحزين .. لا بـــــــــأس عليك .. فهذه سحابة صيف ستزول عندما تهدأ عاصفتها ..
ولكـــــــــــــنها ..
ستخلف دماراً في نفسي .. واهات سترددها بألم يصاحبه بكـــــــــاء على حياتي ..
حيــــــــــــاتي >> ابقي معي لنتخطى هذه السحـــــــابة السوداء بإصرار وعزيمة ..
لربمــــــــــا تبحث عن من هو ضعيـــــــــف غيري ..
غربة المــــــــــآسي سأقول لكِ .. 
وداعــــــــــــاً
.............................................

كلماتك لطيفة اخي .. وعباراتك مؤثرة ورائعة ..
بس هذا بعد ما طلع لك ابتعاث وانت تكتب عن الغربة ..
يالله اخي الصبر جميـــــــــل 


تحياتي 

صدفة البـــــــــحر

----------


## ضياء

*القلب المرح ،،،*

*وجع ،،،*

*إغتراب ،،،*

*ألم ،،،*

*صاغتهُ حروف ،،،*

*متألقة ،،،*

*حالمة ،،،*

*شكرا لك ,,,*

*ولقلمك الرائع ...*

----------


## إيلاف

غربة ..
كم هي قاسية تلك الكلمة ..
مؤلمة إحساسا وحرفا ..
لا ترحلون بعيدا .. ففراقكم أحبتي صعب ..
يتركني كالطير .. مكسور الجناحين ..
لا يقوى على التحليق ..
لا تغيبوا عن ناظري .. فبعدكم يتركني في غربة قاسية .!
لا تقوى روحي على تحملها ..
من سيحميني بعدكم ..! 
من سيشاركني حياتي .. من سيخفف عني آلامي ..
من سيأخذ حناني وحبي سواكم ..
من سأهديه حياتي .. إن غبتم عنها ..
عودوا لحياتي .. فموتي أرحم من غربة .. أعيشها ببعدكم عني ..

القلب المرح ..
قلمك دوما يحكي مشاعر قريبة من قلوبنا ..
وأحاسيس نستشعرها دوما ..
لا أعلم بما أشيد بقلمك ..
فهو أكبر من حروفي ..
دمت ودام مدادك ..
تحياتي .. إيلاف ..

----------


## MOONY

في ظلمة غرفتي
أبحث عن الأحلام
أبحث عن من يفهمني
ويبعد عن الأحزان
أبحث عن من يلملي باقي الألام
قد حبست نفسي في هذه الأوهام
بعدت عن أهلي  وصحبي
لأعيش في ظلمتي
الى أن القاك وانسى هذه الأحزان
خيو القلب المرح اسمح لي 
فقلمك المبدع يجعلني أخط حروفي في صفحاتك
يعطيك ربي ألف عافيه بجد  تملك مخيله جميله
تحياتي لك

----------


## همسات وله

ايوووووووووووووووه ابو قلوب 
ويش اقول عن هالكلمااااات الحلوه 
ماااااافي كلام ينقاااااال 
غي انها كلمااااااات غاااااااااايه في الجماااااال والرو عه 
يسلم قلبك الطيب خيي 
تمنياااتي لك بكل التوفيق 
خيتك همسااااات وله :rolleyes:

----------


## القلب المرح

*يالها من وحده قاتله..
يالها من غربه ذابحه..
مالذي يخفي وحدتي ويملئها بوجوده؟؟
أين هم أحباب قلبي عني رحلو؟
آهات في داخلي صارخه .. ودها تخرج ناطقه
حياتي بدونكم ليس لها قيمة* 
*ايامي معكم كلها مسره .. وبدونكم كلها حزن وأسى
لكن لن افقد الامل في عودتي لهم ..
ليكن الامل في قلبي دائما
وبلقائهم متقربا بإذن الباري 
وتلك هي ما ابحرت به سفينة مخيلتي 
لاعيش الحلم من بعيد 
لاذوق طعم مرارته في منامي
لعلي لا اذوقه في واقعي*
*بل الاجمل هي اسطرك وحظورك الراقي اختي الكريمة فرح
اسعدتني حروفك صاحبة الالحان الهادئه
يعطيك الله العافيه
اشكرك على هذا التعقيب
تحياتي لك بالتوفيق*

----------


## القلب المرح

*وفيك ان شاء الله
شكرا لك عالتواجد الكريم
يعطيك الله العافيه
الاخت عاشقة الرسول
تحياتي لك بالتوفيق*

----------


## القلب المرح

*فقط ما اقساها؟ بل ما اصعبها وما أمرُ طعمها 
الغربة والوحده بعض الاحيان تجلب الضياع
وربما تجلب الاعتماد على نفس في كل شئ
لكنها صعبه بالفعل 
اشكرك على حسن تواجدك الكريم بين صفحة خاطرتي
اخت سمراء
يعطيك الله العافيه
تحياتي لك بالتوفيق*

----------


## Princess

اقسى ما بالوجود
غربة الإحساس
حقا قاتله.. وتدمر الشخص ببطء
وان اكتسى المرح وشاحا
وكانت البسمه رفيقته
يظل بالحنايا
كيان مهشم.. ملهوف... يرتجي حنان من كيان عطوف

تسلم اخي المرح
ولا عدمناها ابداعاتك
دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## القلب المرح

* ماذا هناك من احزان جديده..؟
كلما اردت الابتعاد عنها ازدادت يوما بعد يوم وضاق الصدر من هم الاحزان
اخاطب نفسي في كل حين دون جدوى
لا ارى ردا يخفي احزان قلبي
أسكن في غربة المآسي وتجول في داخلي تلك المآسي
تبحث عن من رحلت عنهم وانا في غربة داري
تعبت حتى ذرفت دموعي مسرعة من زود اشتياقي لاعز احبابي
اتمناها اخر فرقى اذوق طعمها
واخر غربة ترافقني 
واخر اسى يسكن قلبي
سيأتي يوما وأودعك يا أيتها المآسي
وداعا ليس له عودة من بعد الرحيل بإذن الباري*
*بل كلماتك هي التي احترت فيها  ومالذي ارد عليك فيها 
جميلة ورائعه وتنسيقها اروع وتعبيرها من عقل يحمل الذكاء ماشاء الله
اختي الكريمة صدفة البحر ان طلعت البعثه هناك كلمات اخرى  واضنها اقوى
هنا فقط مجرد تخيلات وهناك  واقع اعيشه ان حدث ذلك
والله يقدم الا فيه الخير
يعطيك الله العافيه على حسن تواجدك وتعقيبك
بارك الله فيك
تحياتي لك بالتوفيق*

----------


## القلب المرح

*ضياء ,,,
كلها اوجاع,,
وعذاب في القلب ,,
اغتراب ووحده,,
ألم وضيقة النفس,,
تتواجد في كل انحاء الجسد في وقتها,,
ونتفكر كيف نتخلص منها كلها ,,
اشكرك عزيزي على  تعقيبك الكريم,,
يعطيك الله العافيه..
ولا احرمنا الله من تواجدك ..
تحياتي لك بالتوفيق..*

----------


## القلب المرح

*الغربة ..
ما أصعبها من غربة..
 وما أصعب محتوياتها وما أصادفه منه ..
مؤلمه .. ومتعبه .. تهز الجسد بحرارة لشدة قوتها
  الغربة هي :
الوحده  بعيدا عن احبابك..
كالطير  الواقف فوق الشجرة لايستطيع الطيران.. ويرافق احبابه
وهو عاشق للطيران ..
هذا هو حالي كالطير ..
اقف في غربتي  حائرا لا اجد فيها احباب قلبي
ولا استطيع الطيران لهُم لسبب الضروف القاتله..
بعدهم انا اشرب كأس الغربه ..
وأتلذذ طعمه ياله ..من طعم لا يتقبله اي مخلوق كان..
من بعدهم أشكي له همي.. ويفرح لفرحي..
من بعدهم يخفف حزن قلبي .. ويبعد ضيقة صدري..؟
أحبابي  .. أعزاء قلبي .. 
أيرضيكم بسمتي تختفي عن شفتاي؟
هيا عودو لي لتعود البسمة معكم
ويعود فرح قلبي معكم 
ويصاحبني دربكم  في كل مكان كنتم
آآآه ثم آآه من غربتي ووحدتي من بعدكم*
*الاخت الكريمه إيلاف
دائما تواجدك له لمسه جميلة في صفحتي
تزيد ما كتبته لاجدد الكتابة من جديد 
واحاسيسك في تلك الاضافه رائعه وكانك تعيشين واقعها 
مخيلة رائعه 
يعطيك الله العافيه على تعقيبك الراقي
تحياتي لك بالتوفيق*

----------


## القلب المرح

*في وحدتي 
بين جدارن غرفتي
وكأني أعيش غربتي 
وبين ظلمات النور في عيني
أبحث هنا وهناك ..
عن من سيسعدني 
ويفرح قلبي ..
ويزيل همي 
ويبعد وحدتي عن دربي..
ويسكنني في عالم من عالمه..
وينسيني فراق اهلي وهذا من المستحيل نسيانهم
وينسيني فراق صحبتي واصدقائي ان كان هذا ليس بمستحيل
سأعيش الانتظار واعيش الوحده واعيش الغربه معهم
حتى اجدك امامي تلمني وتخبئني عن انظارهم 
هؤلاء ذلك الغرباء التي لم اذكرهم
وتحمني عندك دائما وابدا*
*الاخت الكريمة moony كلماتك قد هيجت مشاعري بالرغم من قلتها لكنها تحمل الكثير من المعاني عند قرائتها
وتجعل قارئها يعبر الكثير الكثير  عن محتواها
سلمت يمناك عالاضافه وسلمت على تعقيبك الدائم
بارك الله فيك
تحياتي للجميع بالتوفيق*

----------


## القلب المرح

*ايووااااااات همسات وله
ماله داعي تقولي شئ يكفي تواجدك يعبر عن مابداخلك
شكرا لك اختي الكريمة على تعقيبك واطرائك
والله يسلمك والله يوفق الجميع ان شاء الله
تشرفت بتعقيبك
يعطيك الله العافيه
تحياتي لك بالتوفيق*

----------


## القلب المرح

*اي مرح كان هذا ؟
والغربه تعم الروح باكملها..
والوحده تدمر صاحبها
ليتني لم احلم بها 
حتى لا احس بمرارتها 
وضيق النفس في وقتها
ساحمل وشاح المرح دائما
وسيبقى بداخلي دائما
وساتغلب على تلك الوحده والغربه بشتى الطرق
لاعيد المرح مرحين الى روحي*
*الله يسلمك ويخليك اخت اميرة المرح
اشكرك لك التواجد والتعقيب 
يعطيك الله العافيه
تحياتي لك بالتوفيق*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

*غريبه مآسي* 
*غربة احلامـ* 
*لا اجد له في الواقع حتى اشلائها*
*أنا*
*|||**وحيدة**|||**من يؤنسني*
*وأنا مجرد**رماد انسان*
*كلمات جدا راائع خيي*
*القلب المرح*
*ماشاء الله عليك*
*دائما مميز*
*كلمات تحكي الاسى والحزن*
*الغربه*
*عطاك الله العافية*
*وتسلم ايدك*
*وقلمك وقلبك من الااه*
*مشكوور اخوي*
*..*

----------


## القلب المرح

*غربة المآسي*
*تدور حول الافكار* 
*وتحطم الاشلام* 
*ليتها لم تسكنني* 
*ولم تعرفني* 
*حتى لا اضيع في همومها*
*واتيه في ما تحمله ماتخبئه من جديد*
*جديد الحزن والهم والوحده التي تقتل النفس*
*لا اريد ان اكون مجرد انسان تحوله الوحده* 
*وغربة المآسي الى رمادا يتطاير بين هبات الهواء* 
*ويتبعثر في تعرقلات الحياة الغريبه بوحدتها*

*اشكرك على تواجدك اخت روح وريحان*
*والله يسلمك من كل شر ياحق*
*والله يعافيك*
*مرورك وتعقيبك له لون مميز في الصفحه رصاصيي بعد هههه*
*يعطيك الله العافيه على حسن ردك* 
*تحياتي للجميع بالتوفيق*

----------


## أمل الظهور

*الم الغربه* 

*ووجع الوحده* 

*متاهات و قلب متكسر يكاد الانين يفطر قلبه من قساوتهما* 

*القلب المرح* 

*كلماتك روعه لامست المشاعر بعذوبتها* 

*ننتظر جديدك بعالم الابداع*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*القلب المرح*
*عندما نرى هذا الأسم نفرح كثيرا* 
*نعلم بأن الأبداع حضر* 
*والتميز قد وصل*
*فسلمت يمناك*
*ودمت بخير*
*أختك*
*عيون لاتنام*

----------


## ِAmeer

أخي القلب المرح

هذا هو العذاب عندما يدرك القلب بفحيح الغربة ومشقتها
كلمات ولا أروع منك أخي وأحاسيس جميلة مشرقة بإشراقة
قلمك المبدع دائما لك مني أرق تحية
ولا حرمت منك هذا البوح العطر

تحياتي الخالصة 
أخوك
أمير

----------


## LOVELORN

الغربة يا عزيزي غربة الروح . . . 

أنظر حولك في غربتك و سترى من هو لك اهل , صديق , اخ . . .  الخ

سلم قلمك الجميل و ننتظر القادم

----------


## طائر أيلول

حين تصوم يا قلب دهراً  تنطق ببحرِ من البوح والخيال الجميل والذي يميز حروفك الرائعة..
هل لي بحبيبة تعانقني .. ؟ 
*هل لي بصديق يخلصني .. ؟* 
*هل لي بصاحب يرافقني .. ؟* 
*هل لي بأهل يعانون لأجلي ؟* 
*نعم كل ذالك يتجلى في معنى واحد وأجابة واحدة تجمع الكل فيها وهي روحك التي بين حناياك فحين ترعها وبالحب تحتضنها سوف يحبك الجميع لأنك قلــــبـــــــ  مـــــــــــــــــــــــرح*

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*كم هو قاسي الوحدة والغربة التي اعيشها*

*في غرفة مضلمة أعيش بها المر* 

*والذكريات التي تحاورني هنا وهناك*

*لئذهب بعيدا حيث اجد وحدتي وظلاما يحتوي غرفتي*

*يالها من غربة* 

*سلمت يمناك اخي القلب المرح* 

*أجمل ماقرئته لك من خواطر هذه الخاطرة جدا معبرة*

----------


## القلب المرح

*شكرا لكم عيون لاتنام وامير و lovelorn وطائر ايلول وزهرة البنفسج*
*على تعقيبكم الكريم*
*بارك الله فيكم جميعا*
*تحياتي للجميع بالتوفيق*

----------


## سيناريو

*قد أكون آخر من وصل* 
*ولكن مسك الختام معي ربما * 
*أسجل أعجابي بما كتبت لواقع ربما تعيشه غداَ*
تحياتي لك *القلب المرح*

----------


## القلب المرح

*شكرا لك على مرورك اخت سيناريو*
*وان شاء الله مانعيش الغربه ويكون مجرد تخيلات لاتقارب الواقع ابدا*
*يعطيك الله العافيه عالمرور*
*تحياتي لك بالتوفيق*

----------

